# 94 altima gxe bad smell inside the car



## kurtkurt (May 4, 2005)

I just bought this used car last week. It is not bad, and runninggreat. But I find out there are bad gas smell inside~~~~PLZ help


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

check all your fuel lines to see if they are tight, fuel filter, and gas tank. make sure its not leaking.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Fuel may be leaking somewhere. 
Often gas smell appears because of Evaporative emissions control system gone bad. Check the charcoal canister for damage and the hose connections for cracks and damage. If it's bad - replace. Buy a Haynes Repair Manual and see how to do it. You will need special equipment to check it properly. If you don't have the equipment,it's good idea to replace it without testing specially if there is visible damage.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pull the lower half to your rear seat and check the cover plate for the fuel pump. sounds like it may be leaking.


----------

